# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  اضمن طريقه لحل مشكله الصوت فى ايفون 7 و 7 بلس بلا عوده

## mohamed73

اضمن طريقه لحل مشكله الصوت فى ايفون 7 و 7 بلس بلا عوده يشتهر ايفون 7 و 7 بلس بعيب مصنعى فى اللوحه الام فى الجزء الخاص بأيسي الصوت او الشريحه الالكترونيه المسئوله عن التحكم بتشفير وفك تشفير موجات الصوت أعراض هذا العطل هى: - عدم القدره على تفعيل السماعه الخارجيه اثناء الاتصال - تعليق الجهاز على علامه التفاحه وعدم القدره على الولوج الى قوائم الجهاز مع سماع اشعار بتوصيل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر او الشاحن فى بعض الوقت - عدم التمكن من تسجيل مذكرات صوتيه فى برنامج فويس ميمو الخاص بشركه ابل والذى ياتى محمل مسبقا بالجهاز لتسجيل الملاحضات الصوتيه     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

